# اريد من يساعدنى فى تصميم ماكينة لعمل سلاسل حديد(الجنازير)



## محمود النوبى (22 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اعمل فى صنع سلاسل الحديد اى (الجنازير) وذلك بشكل يدوى كنت اود من لدية استطاعة مساعدتى فى عمل ماكينة للقيام بهذا العمل مع العلم بانى ليست لدى استطاعة مادية كبيرة ومن سوف يساعدنى سوف ياخذ اجره بالتقسيط


----------



## ksmksam (25 يوليو 2010)

انا مستعد لمساعدتك اذا استطعت
انا من الاردن من اين انت


----------



## محمود النوبى (25 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
اشكرك اخى الكريم على ردك على موضوعى هذا
انا من جمهورية مصر العربية انا من سكان العاصمة ارجو ان نتواصل 
وكما تعلم تعليمات المنتدى تحذر من وضع اى بريد او سيلة اتصال*


----------



## ksmksam (29 يوليو 2010)

مش مشكلة بس مشان ما اتاخر عليك ابعتلي على البريد الخاص لاني دائما في منتدى cnc


----------

